# Carbon Forks?



## AndyM78 (28 Aug 2008)

I'm running a set of Fox F80RL on my mtb at the moment and i'm finding they dip badly on cornering and up hills. On one hand i'm thinking i should just pump em up with air to stiffen them out a bit, but as i'm only really doing high miles on fire trails and tarmac and running them locked out most of the time i'm wondering about fitting carbon forks and bars to give me a little natural flex to smooth the bumps? I don't want to go ahead and order some only to find my fillings shaken out on the first run so any advise would be most welcome.


----------



## Globalti (28 Aug 2008)

If you're only riding tarmac and fire roads, why not? You will love the light weight and the direct feel of the steering.

Try narrower tyres as well, this makes a big difference to speed and weight. If you don't want to lose the grip try some Panaracer Fire XC Pros in 1.8 size - they are grippy but fast and light.


----------



## Losidan (28 Aug 2008)

If i could ask a question re carbon forks and bars too please?
Do they have an upper weight limit for use?
Answer scythe bmx carbon bmx forks and bars have a limit set but when look up say Bontrager carbon forks or Easton carbon bars on mtb shop sites there is no mention.....It is just I am well over the set limit to use Answer carbon bmx parts.

Thanks


----------



## Cyclista (29 Aug 2008)

Losidan said:


> If i could ask a question re carbon forks and bars too please?
> Do they have an upper weight limit for use?
> Answer scythe bmx carbon bmx forks and bars have a limit set but when look up say Bontrager carbon forks or Easton carbon bars on mtb shop sites there is no mention.....It is just I am well over the set limit to use Answer carbon bmx parts.
> 
> Thanks




The answer is, for forks,it depends which one's you buy! 

The Pace ones have a weight limit of about 14st.
The On One do not have a weight limit as they are _very_ keen to point out.
The White Brothers ones do not seem to either having had a quick flick though the manual.

I have only used the Pace RC31 so can't comment on the others. Coming from a pair of Manitou Elite Air the RC31 were brilliant, very little trail noise, amazing tracking, weigh nothing and look great! For sure when you start getting into really rocky or rough stuff they can start to be a little overwhelmed but then it is a rigid fork. I use mine along with a pair of Easton Monkeylites and have never had a problem with aching hands or anything like that. All in, I like them.


----------



## GilesM (29 Aug 2008)

> I'm running a set of Fox F80RL on my mtb at the moment and i'm finding they dip badly on cornering and up hills. On one hand i'm thinking i should just pump em up with air to stiffen them out a bit, but as i'm only really doing high miles on fire trails and tarmac and running them locked out most of the time i'm wondering about fitting carbon forks and bars to give me a little natural flex to smooth the bumps? I don't want to go ahead and order some only to find my fillings shaken out on the first run so any advise would be most welcome.



I agree with rigid raider, for what you are doing rigid carbon forks should be ideal, as you say, you're using the fox forks locked out most of the time anyway.



> If i could ask a question re carbon forks and bars too please?
> Do they have an upper weight limit for use?
> Answer scythe bmx carbon bmx forks and bars have a limit set but when look up say Bontrager carbon forks or Easton carbon bars on mtb shop sites there is no mention.....It is just I am well over the set limit to use Answer carbon bmx parts.



For the carbon bars you best bet would be to contact Easton directly, their wesite is pretty good, they are the only carbon component maker who actaully lay the carbon fibre themselves, hence they should be able to help.

Giles


----------



## AndyM78 (29 Aug 2008)

Cheers for the advice guys, i'm going to start looking around and see whats about. I was looking at the On one forks when i was looking for my new bike, any others out there that you would say are better or is it a case of what suits bike and rider?


----------



## ejls2 (29 Aug 2008)

Speaking as soneone who has ridden the on-one and the Pace I'd say there isn't great deal in it. The Pace (now DT Swiss) is lighter and feels a bit more direct but both track brilliantly, are very light compared to a suspension fork and will absorb a bit of buzz.

I do recommend good grips though for extra absorbtion. I ride oury's as they're pretty soft and they made a big difference compared to the generic lock-ons I used to use.


----------



## Cyclista (29 Aug 2008)

I ride the Pace one's but the only other rigid MTB fork I have used are a set of Kona Project 2's to which there is no real comparison as they are steel. I will say that some people who have ridden my bike have found the amount of flex under hard braking is a bit unnerving, but I don't really notice it to be honest as I am normally looking where I am going rather than at my front wheel! 



ejls2 said:


> I do recommend good grips though for extra absorbtion. I ride oury's as they're pretty soft and they made a big difference compared to the generic lock-ons I used to use.



Agreed, also it is worth taking your tyre choice into consideration as well, as a good 2.1 is worth is weight in hand saving cushioning over a skinny 1.95


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Aug 2008)

GilesM said:


> I agree with rigid raider, for what you are doing rigid carbon forks should be ideal, as you say, you're using the fox forks locked out most of the time anyway.



I have fox forks eith lockout, forget the model, 80 LT I think - and even when locked out, there is a bit of give, maybe 1/2 cm so not quite fully rigid.


----------

